# clutch weights?



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

im getting an EPI competiton clutch kit for my griz. im going to be running zillas in a 27x8x12 front and 27x10x12 back. im putting 1.5mm shims in it but i was asking what is the best gram weight for the mud 12,14,16 gram?


----------

